# Don't ignore it if your skin starts to itch...



## Lightninrod (Oct 23, 2009)

Happened to me about 3 weeks ago.  There was no dermatitis or rash to explain it.  Finally, after it was keeping me from going to sleep, my wife and I went to see my GP.

He probed and questioned me and then had me give urine and blood for testing.  While we were still there, he told us the urine showed a high level of bilirubin. and was darker than normal.  I also was jaundiced in appearance.  He prescribed a pill for the itching and Ambien for sleep.  The Ambien works but the itching is still there.

Next came sonogram but it wasn't definitive enough so then I had a CAT scan.  Still, that wasn't definitive but it did indicate a change/blockage of blood flow.

Next was a visit with my GI.  He prescribed an ERCP which was no 'fun' as he ran a probe through my mouth and down to my liver.  Yes, I was heavily sedated.  That procedure irritated my throat and he discovered a blockage in the duct below the liver but still not clear what it was.  He installed a temporary stint to help in the flow. 

Tuesday, I'm scheduled for a PET scan.

I have no pain or discomfort anywhere except for the itching which is slightly reduced.  We're hoping that it's a piece of gall stone in the duct but, it could be much worse.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 23, 2009)

prayers for you


----------



## Sargent (Oct 23, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 23, 2009)

Prayers sent...


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 23, 2009)

Praying for you and your doctors...................RW


----------



## Lightninrod (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank y'all so much.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 23, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 5HwnBoys (Oct 23, 2009)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 23, 2009)

Never would have guessed all that from an "ITCH"..
Thank the good lord the problem was found...Prayers ask for a speedy recovery


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 24, 2009)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## gtparts (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry for all the uncertainty and testing. Waiting for results is the pits.
I pray all your medical issues will be resolved favorably. God is still the Great Physician. Prayers sent.


----------



## Boom (Oct 25, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Howard Roark (Oct 26, 2009)

prayers here as well


----------



## Lightninrod (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks again y'all.

Just back from my fourth blood test(liver profile) with a PET scan scheduled for tomorrow.

Dan


----------



## Walkntall (Oct 28, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Goatwoman (Oct 28, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## MsFit (Oct 28, 2009)

Good luck and keep us informed.  Prayers for you!


----------



## SissyHunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Uncertainty is hard to deal with. Our prayers are with you, your family and the medical staff.


----------



## Lightninrod (Nov 5, 2009)

Had an operation this past weekend to install a stint in a partially blocked bile duct at the bottom of my liver.  Went good though it wasn't pleasant.  Feeling good now; no itching, pain, etc.

Had to take two high-powered antibiotics for the past 14 days and that was no 'fun'.  Glad to get off of them and to finally get all of the morphine/anesthetic out of my system too.

But, the PET scan showed a very small anomaly in the liver and my GI says he's  99.9 % sure that it's cancerous though no one has been able to 'touch' it or biopsy it.  

This means I must go to either John Hopkins in Baltimore or to the Mayo Clinic in Jacksonville, Florida(my hope is to go there) for a difficult operation.   Expect to be scheduled in one or the other in the next week or two.

All prayers welcomed,


Dan


----------



## maker4life (Nov 5, 2009)

The Mayo Clinic in Jax is an awesome place . My prayers are with you .


----------



## gtparts (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks like the MD's are moving pretty quick on this. God sometimes works in mysterious ways, from an itch, to a bile duct, to what we hope will be an early diagnosis and eventually a clean bill of health. Our prayers continue to be raised to heaven in your behalf. 

As for clinics, either one is on top of the list, but the weather in Jax is more pleasant this time of year than Baltimore..... unless you like cracking and picking some gigantic Atlantic Blues with drawn butter!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Nov 5, 2009)

Hoping the best for you, keep your chin up!


----------



## Goatwoman (Nov 7, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## Debin (Nov 8, 2009)

We will be praying for you, and your Dr.


----------



## Lightninrod (Nov 11, 2009)

Just to let ya’ll know the good news;  Dr. Deal(my local GI) just called and said Dr. Cameron(Johns Hopkins expert) recommended getting in touch with Dr. Barry Rosser at Jax/Mayo, head of the liver transplant(don't need that but one of the ducts needs attention) program, for a surgeon recommendation for me.  We are thrilled that Jax/Mayo is OK instead of JH/Baltimore!  Deal is having all my records sent to Rosser and we will hear from him soon.  May require two trips(first for Rosser to evaluate me and second for the surgery) to Jax but we’ll take two trips(5 hour drive) there rather than one trip to MD!  Mayo’s website is rich with new patient info.

Your prayers are working!

Love ya,


Dan


----------



## gtparts (Nov 11, 2009)

Lightninrod said:


> Just to let ya’ll know the good news;  Dr. Deal(my local GI) just called and said Dr. Cameron(Johns Hopkins expert) recommended getting in touch with Dr. Barry Rosser at Jax/Mayo, head of the liver transplant(don't need that but one of the ducts needs attention) program, for a surgeon recommendation for me.  We are thrilled that Jax/Mayo is OK instead of JH/Baltimore!  Deal is having all my records sent to Rosser and we will hear from him soon.  May require two trips(first for Rosser to evaluate me and second for the surgery) to Jax but we’ll take two trips(5 hour drive) there rather than one trip to MD!  Mayo’s website is rich with new patient info.
> 
> Your prayers are working!
> 
> ...



It is God who works. When we honor Him, He answers prayers. Healing people is one of His favorite things to do; sometimes He even uses medical personnel.

My prayers continue for you, your family, and the medical team God has prepared for you.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 11, 2009)

Will continue my prayers for you.


----------



## Lightninrod (Nov 16, 2009)

*Update*

Short story is I was found to have a liver problem.  Two weeks ago, I had an operation in Macon where two stints were installed in two bile ducts that allow flow from the liver.  That went perfectly and I feel fine but...a small tumor was found in one of the ducts.  We're now trying to find a hospital that does the needed surgery and will take our insurance.  Piedmont in Atlanta and a teaching hospital in Charleston our our last two hopes.


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 16, 2009)

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts


----------

